# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  31 Mart Faciası

## atoybil

31 MART FACİASI

Türk tarihinin sayılı ve tipik hadisesi olan 31 Mart faciası denildiği gibi bir irtica vak'ası mıdır, yoksa bir ihtilal mi?
şimdiye kadar bu mevzuda yazılan eserlerin hep*sinde, hakikat ve oynanan caniyane oyunu gürültüye getirmek ve bu çok mühim hadiseyi tarihten ve millet*ten gizlemek için çok fazla gayret sarf edildiği ve zatı meseleye asla temas edilmediği görülmektedir.
Daha garibi, bu mühim mevzu hakkında neşriyatta bulunan gayretkeşlerin ve taraf tutanların bazıları isim*lerini açıklamaktan bile çekinmişlerdir.
Milletimizin, çok uzun süren bir gaflet uykusundan henüz uyanamadığı bir sırada patlak veren bu azim fe*satta birçok manalar ve hakikatler gizli olduğu halde, maalesef hiç bir kalem sahibi düşmanlarımızın marifeti ve eseri tertibi olan bu yüz karasına el koymaya ve ya*raya neşter vurmağa cesaret etmemiştir.
Halbuki milletimizin 31 Mart mürettep ihtilalinden alacağı pek çok dersle olduğu gibi, bu menfur hadisenin iç yüzünde de gayet mühim, acı ve tüyler ürpertici ha*kikatler mevcuttur.
31 Martı hazırlayanların meydana getirdikleri plan*lı gürültü ve ruhlara aşıladıkları dehşet ve korku o kadar büyüktür ki: Aradan elli yıl geçmesine rağmen hala es*kisi gibi bir sinme ve çekinme mevcut olduğu inkar edi*lemez. 

-3- 

Bu kitapta isnat ettiğimiz deliller, tahliller ve mu*teber vesikalarla şunu isbat etmek istiyoruz ki:
31 Mart kanlı vak'ası; Türk milletini topyekÃ»n dize getirmek ve muazzam vatanımızı parçalamak, bir kısmı üzerinde de kendi saltanatlarını kurmak için Siyonizm ve Farmason işbirliğinin yarattığı sistemli ve planlı bir suikastin ta kendisidir.
Buna dair şimdiye kadar söylenen ve yazılanların çoğu hep acı hakikati ve düşman oyununu tarihten ve milletten gizlemek içindir. Artık tarihe gömüldüğü zan olunan bu meseleye kimse temas etmeğe cesaret etmesin ve facianın iç yüzü aydınlanmasın diye daha geçenler*de neşredilen avuç içi kadar bir broşürün başında, 31 Mart felaketinin:
Â«Softalar ve istibdat artıkları tarafından iğfal edil*miş ve halkın ayaklanması ve yahut cehalet vc zulmet*le ilme ve aydınlığa bir baş kaldırmaÂ» şeklinde tasvir edilmiştir.
Tarih hiç bir zaman bu kadar tahrif edilmemiş ve bir millet alel ıtlak böylece tahkir edilmemiştir.
Bütün bu eserler milleti sahil ve mürteci göster*mekten menfaat bekleyen ve bu sayede ayakta duran giz*li ve maksatlı düşman teşekküllerinin eseridir.
Evet kültür bakımından geriyiz. Bunu hepimiz bili*yoruz Düşmanlardan öğrenmeğe de ihtiyacımız yoktur. Bu gün hala yirmi bin köyümüzün mektepsiz olduğunu da biliyoruz.
Koskoca imparatorluğumuzun asırlar boyunca tekmil ağır yükünü tek başına taşımış olan kerpiç Anadolunun bahtsız evlatları hala medeni bir yuva, medeni bir köy ve lüzumlu bir tahsilden mahrumdur. Onu geric cahil gös*terip bu perde arkasında ipliklerini boyayan, dolaplarını döndürenlerde zerre kadar samimiyet olsa idi şu yarım asır için de, kerpiç Anadolunun harap manzarasını değiş-
ğ 4 ğ 
tirmek için bir miktar gayret ve hüsnüniyet sarfetmeleri gerekirdi.
Türkün ezeli düşmanları tarafından hazırlanan ve sahneye konan bir hailenin temcit pilavı gibi ikide birde ortaya dökülmesi sebepsiz değildir. Milletin bir gün uya-nip, kendisinden gizlenen bu son hakikatler meyanında şu 31 Mart isyanında iç yüzüne nüfuz etmesi korkusu, müslüman Türk düşmanlarını zaman zaman faaliyete sü*rüklüyor.
Ne zaman millette bir uyanıklık, bir ilerleme ham*lesi müşahede edilse, yahut manevi benliğine vurulan zin*cirleri parçalamak azmi belirse derakap hüviyetleri ve maksatları malÃ»m zümreler, ayaklanır ve bu mürettep, sahte, 31 Mart faciasını ileri sürerek en masum ve meşru hareketleri olduğu yerde boğmaya çalışırlar.
İstiklal ve hürriyet aşkı, adalete hasret, terakki ve tekamül gayreti gibi bir milletin en meşrÃ» ve tabii hakkı olan mefhumlar ne zaman millet'mlzin gönlünden ve ru-hundan tam bir samimiyetle fışkırsa hiç vakit geçirmeden dönme siyonist ve farmason triyomf virası faaliyete ge*çer. Yılan basını kaldırır.
Gazeteleri var yazarlar, köse baslarını tutmuş hatip*leri var konuşurlar. Bizim, yani milletin özünü ve ruhu*nu teskil eden cogunlugunun gazetesi yoktur. Yazamayız. Fırsat vermezler konuşamayız. Daima itham edilen, dai*ma siyonist, mason ve dönmenin hedefi tarizi olan insan*ların ve bu arada Türk müneverlerinin ölü gibi sessiz, müslüman Türk zenginlerinin taş gibi hissiz, din hiz*metkarlarının pasif ve çekingen hareketleridir ki düşman*larımızın cesaretlerini arttırmış ve bu cesaret kudurmuş bir mahiyet almıştır.
Zaman zaman ve durup dururken masum sessilikleri yirtan şarlatan ve necabetsiz bir yaygara afaka yükselir, salyalı ağılardan şu sözler dökülür: 

*irticaaaaaa..,*
Ve hiç bir defasında milliyetçi ve mukaddesatçı, va*tansever Türk kalemlerinin el birliği ile bu menfur yay*garaya cephe aldıkları görülmemiştir...
Ne yazık ki daima yedeo-masonik kaynaklardan orta*lığa fışkıran bu çirkef, bu iftira daima bir müddet için bizi sindirir, pusturur ve susturur...
Bu aziz ve mukaddes yurtda, akıl ve mantıktan, din ve imandan zerre kadar nasibi olan tek bir fert tasavvur edilemez ki ne irticai, arzulasın, re de cehaleti körüklesin.
Eğer bize sonu gelmez tarizler ve taarruzlarda bulu*nan insanlar ve cemiyetlerde kıl kadar bir hüsnüniyet olsa idi, milletin irfanına ve refahına hizmet eder, aya*ğına çarıklarını takar, Anadolunun nur ve ziya, ilim ve irfandan mahrum hücra köşelerinde bu uğurda emek ve gayret sarf edenler nur ve ziyayı sadece mason localarına maske etmezlerdi... 

Bunun içindir ki 31 Mart faciasını ele ve kaleme al-dik, Onda gizli olan bir çok tertipleri, iğrenç entrikaları, vicdansız oyunları açıklamak istedik.
Bu, bizlerce lüzumlu bir ders ve başımızı öne eğip aczimize, zaafımıza, gafletimize ağlanacak mevzudur.
Esasa girmeden evvel Türk edibi ve mütefekkiri fey*lesof Rıza Tefvik Beyin mahkeme huzurunda söylediği şu şayanı dikkat sözleri başa alıyorum:
ğ Hakim Bey, Allah bizi affetsin... Günahımız çok büyüktür. 31 Mart uydurma ihtilali hazırlandıgi zaman ben Talat Beye:
Bundan tevakki edilmesi lazım geldiğini söyledim. Beyhude yere kardeş kanı dökülmesinin ne büyük cina*yet olduğunu anlattım. Bunun fena aksülameller doğura-
ğğğ 6 ğ■ 
cağını da hatırlattım, aldığım cevap şu oldu:
ğ Ne yapalım Rıza Bey... Cemiyetin paraya ihtiyacı var. Bizim ihtiyacımızı ancak Yıldız Sarayının zenginliği karşılayabilir...
Nazırlık etmiş, saçı sakalı ağarmış muhterem bir za*tın adalet huzurunda söylediği bu sözler, bu tarihi mu*ammanın tekmil meçhullerini çözmeğe kafi gelir ise de, biz, elde mevcut delillere ve ipuçlarına göre bu facianın bütün karanlık taraflarını aydınlatmağa çalışacağız. Ta*rihe olan bu hizmetimiz, gelecek nesiller için daima bir ibret levhası ve bir acı ders olarak kalsın... 

* * * 
31 Mart kanlı hailesi, ne bir başlangıç, ne de bir son*dur. Kökleri derinlerde ve yakın mazimizin karanlıkla*rında gizlidir. Bizim idaremizi düzene koymak, milletimi*zi Avrupai bir terakki yoluna sokmak, ıslahat yapmak gi*bi iddiaların hepsi birer bahaneden ibarettir. Büyük Türk imparatorluğunun sayısız servetine göz dikenler, bize hep bu yaldızlı maskelerle hulÃ»l etmek istemişlerdir. Ve böy*lece muvaffak olmuşlardır.
Menfaatlerini milletlerin geriliğinde ve gafletinde a-rayan emperyalistler ve sönmürgeciler, kanını emmek, ser*vetlerini yağma etmek istedikleri milletleri hep bu tatlı sözler, bu ıslahat ve tanzimat yaveleriyle avlamışlardır. Hele Farmasonlarm sahte hürriyet, adalet ve müsavat kli*şesi sadece bir tuzaktan ibaret olup ona aldananlar bu ya*lanların çok acısını çekmişler ve hüsranlara gark olmuş*lardır.
Türk imparatorluğunu mutlakiyetten meşrutiyete, is-tibdatdan hürriyete geçirmek İddiasında bulunanların millete ilk hürriyet hediyesi İstanbul'un muhtelif yerle*rinde kurdukları idam sehpaları olmuştur. Bunu yapmak
_ 7__ 
için de 31 Mart cinayetini bu hürriyet kabadayıları bizzat kendi elleriyle hazırlamışlardır.
Düşmanlarımız hiç bir vakit bizim hür, mes'ut ve u-yanık olmamızı istememişlerdir. üünkü uyanık, çalışkan, kültürlü ve idaresi düzgün milletleri ve cemiyetleri sö*mürmek, fertlerini köle gibi kullanmak mümkün değildir. Onlar; kaninı emmek, zenginliğini talan etmek istedikle*ri milletleri daima birbirine düşürür, aralarına fitne ilka eder ve her nevi ahlaksızlığı yaymak için sinsi ve ustaca çalışırlar. Nitekim müslümanların hasmı canı olan Siyo*nistlerin hazırladıkları cihan fesat programinin birinci maddesi şudur:
Â«Genç nesli mugayiri ahlak telkinatla ifsat etmeli.Â»
Bu böyle iken yad illerden esen türlü hürriyet ve ıs*lahat havalarının samimiyetine inanmak milletimize son derece pahalıya mal olmuştur.
Müslüman Türke zaman zaman tevcih edilen ittiham-ların hiç birisi samimi ve dostane değildir. Bunlar gizli emellerin, büyük ihtirasların bir an evvel gerçekleşmesi için birer bahaneden başka bir şey değildir.
31 Mart hadisesi ve ona tekaddüm eden günlerde ileri sürülen iddialar hep aynı ruhun mahsulüdür.
31 Mart menfur ve mürettp hadisesinde Anadolu'nun bahtsız evlatları, her şeyden bihaber olarak sadece fi*güranlık vazifesi yapmışlardır.
Kanlı hailenin senaryosunu hazırlayan, sahneye ko*yan Siyonist Farmason ve dönmelerdir.
Anadolu çocukları, bizim günahımız ve gafletimiz ve alakasızlığımız yüzünden cahil kalan bu bedbaht insanlar*dır ki, asırlar boyunca bizim idari hatalarımızın tashihi, isyanların tenkili ve bir cümle ile sadece mübarek kanını akıtmak vazifesini görmüştür.
Bu yetmiyormuş gibi her şeyden bihaber 31 Martta da okkanın altına o girmiştir. üanakkalede abideleştirdi-
-8- 
ğimiz Mehmetçik, köyünde metruk bir köle gibi yaşamak*tan ileri gidememiştir. O daima ihtiraslarımıza basamak, fona idaremizin doğurduğu hadiselerde sadece düzeltici bir alet olmaktan ileri geçmemiştir. Makedonya ayaklari*malarını o bastırmış, Yemende zaman zaman alevlenen ateşi o söndürmüş, Havranda çıkan hadiseleri o önlemiş, tekmil harpleri o yapmış, mucizeleri o meydana getirmiş*tir.
31 Mart isyanından sonra da iplerde can veren o ol*muştur.
Bu kadarla da kalmayarak Bulgar, Rum, üingene, hep ona karşı silah çekmiştir. Makedonya eşkıyası gösteri ve cakalarım ona yaptırmıştır.
İşte bu dekor ve düşünceler içinde 31 Mart faciasını çok iyi incelemek, oyunun perde arkasını ve maskeli ca*nilerini bulup çıkarmak bugünkü neslin tarihe karşı en büyük vazifesidir. Ancak o zaman, her fırsatta uluyan ve en küçük bahanelerle iftiralarını tekrarlayan gizli düşman kuvvetlerinin sesi kısılır ve maskesi düşmüş olur. Aynı zamanda bizler de ne derin bir gaflet ve ölüm uykusu geçirmiş olduğumuzu anlarız.
* * *
31 Mart kanlı faciası, hiç şüphesiz tarihte bir yüz karasıdır. Bu yüz karası mürteci ve müslüman Türk düş*manı gizli teşkilat tarafından daima bizim yüzümüze sü*rülmek ve daima aleyhimize silah olarak kullanılmak is*tenmiştir.
Bu oyun ne zamana katlar böyle devam edecek, gizli düşman teşkilatı ne zamana kadar bu vakaları parmağına dolayıp zehirlerini kusacak, ne zamana kadar bu haile a-leyhimize bir tehdit ve sindirme vasıtası olarak kalacak, en mühimi tarih ne zamana kadar Farmasonlar ve or*takları tarafından aldatılacaktır?
- 9- 
Düsınanın suratindaki maske düslüğü ve 31 Martı ter*tip eden hakiki canilerin hüviyetleri bütün çıplaklığiyle ortaya döküldüğü gün!...
Biz bu tarihi vazifeyi üzerimize aldık. Onun için de tezimizi sokak gürültülerine, Ayasofya ve Fatih meydan*larındaki yaygaralara değil, vesikalara, muhtelif görüş*lere, tetkiklere, tahlillere ve müsbet müşahedelere istinat ettirdik.
Bu kanlı facianın göze çarpan objektif manzarası sa*dece kökünden yıkılmak istenen büyük bir imparatorlu*ğun çöküşünün çıtırdılarından başka bir şey değildir.
O günün esrarını tarihin derinliklerinde bulacak vc bundan sonraki satırlarla tebellür ettireceğiz. 

Her şeyden evvel, cümlemizin birinci vazifesi asil ve necib milletimizin nasiyesine sürülmek istenen bu tarihi lekeyi .silmek, mücrimleri meydana çıkarmak, onları ta*rih önünde teşhir etmek ve bu kara lekeyi bir daha çıkar*mamak üzere onların murdar ve maskeli suratlarına sür*mektir. Böyle yaptığımız takdirde, cibiliyetsiz gizli teşek*küller bize her istedikleri zaman göz dağı vermeğe asla cesaret edemiyecekler, bilakis asırlardan beri işledikleri cinayetler vc çevirdikleri dolapların altında ezilip hurda*haş olacaklardır.
Milli intibah müslüman Türk düşmanlarının mezarı ve ölümü olacaktır.
A
Biraz maziye dönelim. Türkün şevket ve haşmeti göz*ler kamaştırıyor. Ordularımız Avrupa'nın göbeğinde ve
ğ 10- 
Habcşistanlarda at oynatıyor, taçlar, taçlılar satvetleri-miz önünde eğiliyorlar. Servet ve satvetimiz dünyanın gıbtasını çekmiş... Türk, üç kıt'anm hakimi...
Elbette ki bu yükselişi çekemiyenler var. Büyük ha*kan Fatih Sultan Mehmet bayrağını İtalyan yarımadası*nın cenubunda, Otranto'ya dikmiş. Bu muazzam kuvvet nerede duracak, nasıl duracak ve kim durduracak?
İşte 31 Mart'in diğer bütün felaketlerimizin, gerilik, inhitat ve inhidamın tarihin rahmine düşen ilk tohum! Yahudi!...
Fatih'in hususi doktoru, Yakup Paşa, türlü hile ve ri*ya ile sultanın harimine sokulmuş, asıl ismile Maestro Ja-kobi, italyan yahudisi... Tarihin seyrini değiştirmiş, çağ*lar açmış bir cihangiri, Â«akuva tufanaÂ» isimli zehirle öldü*rüyor ve fütuhat bir müddet için zınk diye duruyor.
Bu birinci kancık çelme... Ayni şiddetle olmamak ü-zere bu sinsi mikrop merhametimiz, asaletimiz sayesinde yerleştiği milli bünyede zaman zaman nöbet nöbet sıtma mikrobu gibi buhranlar ve hastalıklar yaratıyor.
31 Mart bunların en büyüğü değilse de muhakkak ki en şayanı dikkat olanıdır. Ve neticeleri itibariyle en yı-kıcısıdır.
Bunun içindir ki bu eseri objektif sokak patırdı ve yaygaralarından ziyade tarihin derinliklerinden gizli se*beplere ve müessirlere istinat ettirerek ve çok esaslı tu*tarak meydana getirmeğe çalıştık.
Bu; istikbal için gideceğimiz yolu bilmek, tedbirli, ihtiyatlı ve uyanık olmamız için elzemdir.
Hiç olmazsa düşmanlar bundan böyle kendi silahı*mızla bizi vurmaz, gaflet ve basiretsizliğimizden bu dere*ce serbest istifade edemez, bu kadar küstahlaşamaz! 

***

----------


## atoybil

Tarihin ibret sahifelerini çabuk çeviriyorum. 

İkinci Sultan Selimin fıraşına giren ve üçüncü Sul*tan Murad'ı doğuran bir yahudi kadını, Nurbanu devrinde had derecesini bulan entrika ve fesat, devletin temellerini sarmış ve sukutumuza mebde, olmuş sayılabilir... Fatih Sultan Mehmed'i zehirleyip öldüren yahudi, ondan sonra*ki vazifesini saraylarımızın harimine dostane hulullerle yapmış bazan valde Sultan payesiyle bazan gümrük mül-tezimli sıfatiyle ve türlü mali işlere hulÃ»l sayesinde dev*letin bünyesini öldürücü mikroplar gibi kemirmeğe baş*lamıştır.
Tanzimat'a kadar böyle bir sukut ve inhidam sathı mailinde geldi. Osmanlılardan çok evvel İlhanlılara nüfuz edip onlardan kabei m.uazzamanm anahtarını İsteyecek kadar ileri giden yahudilerin Türk imparatorluğu için ne büyük bir tehlike teşkil ettiğini bilmemek felaketimizin birinci sebebidir.
Tanzimat... yukardaki şartlar altında temeli çürüme-ğe başlamış, sıvaları dökülmüş devlet binasına bir garp yaldızı çekme ve Türk milletini garp metotları ve idare usullerile gencleştirip tanzim ve islah maskesi altında Av*rupalının idaremize el koyması için bulduğu en kısa yol*dur. Bir milleti benliğinden soğutmak ve ona aşağılık duy*gusu ve yabancı hayranlığı aşılamak o milletin sırtını ye*re getirmek için en kısa bir tarik ve en ameli çaredir. 1839 senesinin 31 Teşrinisani günü okunan Gülhane hattı hümayunuyla Â«Tanzimat-ı HayriyeÂ» devrine ayak atıyo*ruz. Bu hattı hümayuna imza koyan ve onu ilan edip tat*bikini görmek isteyen zevatın hüsnüniyet ve vatan sever-likleri asla inkar edilemez.
O güne kadar aşağı yukarı iki asır gibi uzun bir za*man icinde Türk milletinin hak ve hürriyetine indirilen darbeler ve hüküm süren sÃ»i idare ve istibdat müthistir. O devirlerde idarenin bozuk, rüşvet ve itkikabın mebzul olduğu da malÃ»mdur.
ğ 12 ğ 
Bu hal bir ıslahat ve tanzimatı zaruri kılmıştı. Tan-zimatı hayriye bu ihtiyacın mahsulüdür demek hata ol*maz. Yalnız bu yaldızın altındaki hakikat hala tam ma-nasiyle ve berrak bir şekilde tebellür etmiş değildir.
Hattı hümayuna imzasını koyan Sultan Abdülmecit, genç ve iyi niyet sahibi bir hükümdardı. Padişah sami*miyet ve iyi niyetini hattı hümayunun sonuna şu cüm*leyi ilave etmekle de ispat etmiştir:
ğ Bu kavanini müessesesinin hilafına hareket edenler Allah-u teala hazretlerinin lanetine uğrasınlar ve ilelebet felah bulmasınlar aminÂ» 

şimdi tekrarlamak yerindedir ki Gülhane hattı hü*mayununun okunmasından bugüne kadar geçen zaman i-çinde söz olarak yazılı olarak, va'd olarak izhar edilen iyi niyetler ve arzular gayretle mebzuldür ve maal'esef sade*ce kağıt üzerinde kalmış, tahakkuk safhasına girmemiş*tir. Sebebi:
Â«Hak vc hürriyetler ithal malı gibi aynen gurur ve benliğimizden fedakarlık ederek garpten alınmaz, müca*dele ile elde edilir.Â»
Büyük tantanalarla ilan edilen Gülhane hattı hüma*yununda:
Â«Bütün Türk teb'asindaki insanların refah ve mamu-riyeti, devletin hüsnü idaresi, mal, can, ırz ve namus em*niyeti, mahkemesizi hiç kimsenin tevkif edilmemesi, ver*gilerde nısfet ve adaletÂ» gibi cazip maddeler mevcuttur.
Bütün bunlara rağmen hatta 1908 Meşrutiyetinin ila*nından sonra dahi sokak ortasında her şeyden bihaber ta-mamile ma'sum insanları kolundan tutup bir solukta üo-rum'a süren ve orada Birinci Dünya Savaşının sonuna ka*dar sürgün hayat yaşatan idareyi de gördük. Bu mağdur-
- 13 - 
bir tanesi emir-i fazl-ü irfan üstadımız Ali Rıza Sağman beydir.
Bunun gibi sayısız tecavüzler, hükümsüz adam öldür*meler, nefyü tağribler mutlakiyet idaresinin yıkıp yerine hürriyet rejimini ikame ettiklerini iddia eden İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeinin normal idaresi ve günlük işlerinden*dir.
Yine Tanzimata dönüyorum Tanzimat; Â«Müslüman*lığı Cemiyetimiz ve milletimiz için tedenni ve inhilal a-mili olarak tanır. Bu görüşünde katiyen samimi değildir. Bazı münevver insanlar Avrupa'dan memlekete yeni bir fikir ithal etmişlerdir. O da şudur:
Â«Din terakkiye manidir.Â»
Bu fikir ve bu nazariye biz Müslüman Türkler için kökünden yanlış ve sakattır ve tarihin realitelerine ta*mamen aykırıdır.
Gerçi bazı dinler ciddet terakki ve tekamüle manidir*ler ve insanları passifleştirip, miskinleştirirler, amma müs-lümanlık asla böyle değildir. Gerek Türk tarihi, gerekse islam tarihi gösteriyor ki, islamiyete dört elle sarılin*dığı zaman islamlar akıllari durduracak terakki ve te-kamül kaydetmişler, medeniyetler ve mamureler vücu*da getirmişlerdir. Tarihin bu realitesini kimse inkar ede*mez.
Türk imparatorluğuna gelince, onu bir hamlede üç kıtaya hakim kılan, ve medeniyet, şan ve şerefin, kudret ve şevketin zirvesine çıkaran amil ve müessirde islami-yete dört elle sarılmamız olmuştur.
Memleketimizde, servetimizde gözü olanlar ve kud*retimizi kıskananlar bizi yıkmak için hep bu istinatgah noktasına hücum etmişler, hep bu amili taarruzlarına he*def tutmuşlardır.
ğ 14 ğ 
Tanzimat; dış cephesi ne kadar yaldızlı ve cazip o-lursa olsun iç cephesinde bir çok gizli maksatlar ve ihti*raslar gizli idi. Bir cümlede hulasa edilmek istenirse şöy*le denilebilir'
Â«Türkleri benliklerinden soğutmak sıkı sıkı sarıldık*ları ahlak ve maneviyat cephesini yıkmak için garbın şa*şaalı ve yaldızlı örneklerini ileri sürerek gayrı mahirine bir şekilde, cemiyete aşağılık duygusu aşılamak..Â»
Mesela bu açık arzu, frenk lisanında şöyle bir ifa*deye bürünmüştür: Fransız sefirlerinden Angelhard di*yor ki:
Â«Tanzimatin umumi maksadı müslüman heyeti iç-timaiyesini asırlardan beri manen ve siyaseten ayrı ya*şamış olduğu hıristiyan heyeti içtimaiyesine yaklaştır*maktır.Â»
Garbın siyaset ve fikir adamlarından çok işittiğimiz bu sözler, milli gurur ve hassasiyeti azalmış frenk hayran*larında ve bilhassa Avrupa'da bulunmuş olan bazı insan*lar üzerinde derin tesirler vücuda getirdiği müteaddit vesileler ve misallerle görülmüştür.
Tanzimattan bu yana tam yüz on yedi yıl geçmiştir. O günden bugüne gelmiş geçmiş hadiselere ve neticeleri*ne bir yekÃ»n hattı çizecek olursak neticenin tamamen a-leyhimize tecelli ettiğini maddi ve manevi kar yerine zarar gördüğümüz meydana çıkar. üstelik, bir sürü naza*riyat, hayal ve parlak sözler içinde imparatorluğumuzun parçalanmış olması da tarihi bir realitedir.
Tanzimat bize dayandığımız manevi mesnetlerin cü*rük olduğu fikrini aşıladı, Iş işten geçtikten sonra anlıyo*ruz ki: üürük olan şey sadece bazı idare ve iddia adam*larının imanı imiş.
Emperyalistler, sömürgeciler, Siyonistler ve farma-
ğ 15 ğ 
sonların hep elbirliği ile terennüm ettikleri İslahat ve tanzimatın ne neticeler doğurduğunu, ne inhidamlara se*bebiyet verdiğini zerre kadar basiret sahibi insanlar göz*leriyle görmüşlerdir. Daha nice noktalarını görmek, daha acı hakikatlerle yüz yüze gelmek isteyenler için tarihte gayet mebzul misaller mevcuttur

----------


## zabit

[
SON DEVRİN DİN MAZLUMLARIğndanğ 

31 MART 

Hadise dokunduğumuz gibi, aslında şeni bir istismara vesile edilmek üzere ve hakikati ters-yüz etme yoliyle, suçlu göstermek istedikleri din davasına vurulan ilk darbedir; ve her noktasiyle sahtekarca tertiplenmiş bir İttihad ve Terakki oyunudur. 
şöyle ki: 
1 - Hadiseyle, gerçek din temsilcilerinin hiçbir alakası yoktur. 
2 - "şeriat isteriz!" diye gÃ»ya ayaklanan yığınlar, şeriatın ruh ve gayesi üzerinde en küçük bir bilgi ve anlayış sahibi değildir. 
3 - Gaye yahudiler, dönmeler ve masonlarca, din inceliklerine en uzak insanları kışkırtarak, taşıdıkları veya taşımak iddiasında bulundukları mukaddes şeriat kaynağını toy ve mukallit komitecilere çiğnetmektir. 
4 - Ve nihayet, tertibi Ulu Hakan İkinci Abdülhamid Hanğa bağlayarak, tacında Tevhid Kelimesi pırıldayan büyük hükümdarı topyekÃ»n tasfiye etmek... 
5 - Abdülhamid başlangıçta kendisini hayret ve dehşete boğacak kadar (sürpriz) tesiriyle karşıladığı ve teskini için elinden geleni yaptığı hadiseyi tam gelişme anından istismar etmek ve başsız askerleri bir anda teşkilatlandırıp Hassa birlikleriyle desteklemek ve başlarına geçmek imkanı apaçık ortada dururken bunu yapmamış ve tevekküllerin en masumu içinde sonuna kadar hareketsiz kalmıştır. Hadise onun eseri olsaydı "armut piş, ağzıma düş!" haline gelen eser, meyvesini vermez miydi? 
6 - ülemde, 31 Mart Vakğası kadar, (mizansen)lerin en budalası halinde tertip edilmişken, ithamların en gülüncü şeklinde Abdülhamidğe mal edilmek istenmiş ve yeni nesillere yutturulmuş abes şaheseri bir misal gösterilemez. 
Tarihçi İsmail Hami Danişmend, Sadrazam Tevfik Paşağnın ilmi ve hususi vesikalarından meydana getirdiği "31 Mart Vakğası" adlı eserinde Abdülhamidğe ait masumiyeti izah ve 9 madde içinde ispat ederken, bizim şahsen malik bulunduğumuz en büyük vesikadan mahrumdur.. Bu vesika, (pozitif) hendese ispatları gibi 31 Mart komedyasının Abdülhamid tarafından yapılmadığını değil de, kimlerce ve ne türlü körüklendiğini, itirafa dayalı tam bir huccet halinde gösterir. 
Yahudi, dönme ve mason telkinleriyle hadiseyi tertipleyen İttihatçılar, bu mevzuda başlıca iki kişiyi kullanmışlardır: MalÃ»m ve meşhur beden terbiyecisi Selim Sırrı ile filozof Rıza Tevfik... 
Bakın nasıl? Birinci hapsim 1947 yılında Büyük Doğuğda neşrettiğim, Rıza Tevfikğin "Abdülhamidğin Ruhaniyetinden İstimdat" isimli şiiri yüzündendir. Ondan sonra Fransızca bir ansiklopedinin hakkımda kaydettiği gibi "üniversitelerimi geçen zindan hayatıma" başlangıç teşkil ve 20 küsÃ»r gün devam edici bu ilk hapse, bu şiiri yayınladığım için "Türk milletine hakaret" isnadiyle atılmıştım. 
ünce, itham yerlerini noktalayarak şiiri bir kısmiyle göz önüne serelim: 

Nerdesin şevketli Abdülhamid Han? 
Feryadım varır mı barigahına? 
ülüm uykusundan bir lahza uyan! 
........................ bak günahına! 

Tarihler adını andığı zaman, 
Sana hak verecek ey koca sultan! 
Bizdik utanmadan iftira atan 
Asrın en siyasi Padişahına! 

Divane sen değil, meğer bizmişiz, 
Bir çürük ipliğe hülya dizmişiz. 
Sade deli değil, edepsizmişiz, 
Tükürdük atalar kıblegahına! 

Milliyet davası fıska büründü, 
Rida-yı diyanet yerde süründü. 
Türkün ruhu zorla asi göründü, 
Hem Peygamberine, hem Allahına. 

Sonra cinsi buruk, ahlaki fena, 
Bir sürü türedi, girdi meydana 
Nerden çıktı bunca veled-i zina? 
Yuh olsun onların ham ervahına! 

İşte, ilk zamanlarda, İttihat ve Terakkiğnin dolaplarına kapılıp ona var gücüyle yardım eden, sonra her şeyi gören ve anlayan ve zıt istikamete dönen Rıza Tevfik, bu şiiriyle, ihtiyarlığında çektiği vicdan azabını dile getirmek ulviyetini göstermiş ve Abdülhamidğin büyüklüğü mevzuunda davamıza en büyük vesikayı hazırlamış bulunuyordu. 
Hayal ve kabus aleminde bile Türk milletine hakaretle en küçük alakası düşünülemeyecek olan bu şiirin hangi gayeyle yazıldığını tahkik etmek için Avukatım Abdurrahman şeref Laç, mahkeme kararıyle, o sırada hastahanede bulunan Rıza Tevfikği hakim refakatinde suale çekmeye gitmiş ve büyük bir heyecan içinde yatağından doğrulan hasta adamdan resmen şu ifadeyi almıştı: 
" - Ben bu şiiri, Türk milletine hakaret kasdiyle değil, tamamiyle aksi olarak, Türk milletini ölüme götüren bir zümreyi teşhir ve Abdülhamid Hanğa edilen iftiraları tesbit gayesiyle yazdım. 31 Mart vakğasını tertiplediği isnadı altında tahtından al aşağı edilen büyük Hükümdar, bu isnatla, sade iftiraların değil, tertiplerin de en hainine hedef tutulmuştur. 31 Martğı tertipleyen ittihatçılar ve bu işe memur edilenler arasında bizzat ben varım! 31 Martğı kışkırtma ve körükleme işini Selim Sırrı (Tarçan) ile Rıza Tevfik idare etti. Hasta yatağımdan söylediğim bu sözlere tarih kulağını kabartsın!" 
Bir aralık mebus ve gazeteci, Avukat Abdurrahman şeref Laç ile refakatindeki hakim ve mahkeme katibi sağ olduklarına göre, hadisenin içyüzünü, en çarpıcı vesika halinde takdim ederim. 
Necip Fazıl KISAKüREK

----------

